# join reserves or go to whitehorse ???  HELP!!!!!!!



## Jonny Boy (10 Feb 2005)

OK here is the problem. i just went to my regiments recruiting office to get an application to join. this will be my last year in cadets and i am still able to go to one more summer.

the thing is i am supposed to go to whitehorse for staff this summer. it would be my first year as staff and my first time going to any of the territories. 

the reserves is offering me a chance to go on the summer basic training and when i do that i can parade with the regiment right when i get back.  the only other option is to take a 14 weekend course that will go from OCT- JUNE.

 i don't want to spend all that time doing basic training and than be able to parade with the regiment in OCT of 06 i want to do the summer course and be able to join the Regiment right away. i also really want to go to whitehorse and see what it is like. i don't know what i will do so what do you guys think i should do?

master cadet does not mater to me so it is not like i would be upset not doing staff. i would be really upset to miss a free trip  to whitehorse. 

help please :-\


----------



## Horse_Soldier (10 Feb 2005)

Look at it this way - the Regiment will always be there when you get back from Whitehorse and all you'll be is a little behind your self-imposed schedule.  If you go to BMQ this summer, Whitehorse will not be there waiting for afterwards - the chance to go there as staff will be gone foreever.


----------



## Jonny Boy (10 Feb 2005)

ok but if i do the BMQ on the weekends will i still be able to go on exersices with the unit and will i be issued the uniforms and the works?


----------



## Horse_Soldier (10 Feb 2005)

Until you've done your SQ, you won't be able to go out in the field - period.  If the summer offering of BMQ isn't followed immediately by the SQ, your time between summer 05 and summer 06 is going to be long and boring at the Armoury.  At least doing the BMQ on weekends between Oct-Jun, you'll be putting in some good training time instead of pushing a broom across the parade square - and you'll be able to do SQ and DP1 Armd crmn one after the other in summer 06 - after which you can be used in a troop as driver or in the echelon.  Everyone starting BMQ gets the basic issue of combats & gear


----------



## Jonny Boy (10 Feb 2005)

would that be the OD's or the CADPAT? and would you get the dress uniform or not?


----------



## Horse_Soldier (10 Feb 2005)

I'd be surprised if anyone got the ODs issued anymore.  You'll not get DEUs issued until you've had at least a year in.


----------



## sixzeroalpha (10 Feb 2005)

Well If i can throw in my 2 cents of input
I was in army cadets
I joined the MO as soon as i turned 16, and sure I have had a hell of a good time 
but looking back at cadets and talking too my friends who are doing staff and who have been doing staff since i left cadets
If there is one thing i regret its never doing staff
Go do staff if you have the opportunity
cause it could be your last fun summer for a while

and when you get in you are issued all your basic kit cadpat (everything you need to do basic training)


----------



## q_1966 (10 Feb 2005)

sixzeroalpha said:
			
		

> and when you get in you are issued all your basic kit cadpat (everything you need to do basic training)


Depending on where you are, The BCD's you have to be in for about a year  to get Cadpat, until then, your issued the old OD's.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (10 Feb 2005)

He's in the QY Rangs, that's in Ontario. I haven't seen anyone in the OD's for awhile. Even the guys that went to basic last summer got CADPAT.


----------



## freezi_girl (10 Feb 2005)

Hokay, so I'm only in air cadets, and I've only been parading with the unit (and by parading, i mean waiting in a room until i have to do PT) for about a month, but I love it. It really depends on where you want to be. Chances are, if you're staff, you'll be up there and in charge, giving orders, making things happen. But on BMQ, you're back at the bottom. I was in the same situation as you, but I chose military cause i plan to go to police foundations in september, and it will prepare me a lot better then any air cadet course could. But remember, this is your last year with cadets!  Do what you will with it, and good luck!

4SYTH


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (10 Feb 2005)

Sig Bloggins said:
			
		

> He's in the QY Rangs, that's in Ontario. I haven't seen anyone in the OD's for awhile. Even the guys that went to basic last summer got CADPAT.



True. The QY Rang had the '1 year in' rule implemented, but thats gone out the window. Every new recruit is getting issued his CADPAT. I wouldnt be surprised if he got his Gortex during his BMQ or SQ either. 

hutch, ever consider the coop program? The Regiments gotten the course up and running now. Speak to your schools coop teachers about getting a placement on the course.  You wont get on this year's course, but you could get on next feb. BMQ/SQ course if you get on the ball. get your summer Cadet staff kicks, and then pick up your BMQ/SQ in Feb.

Would you be parading out of Aurora or Toronto?


----------



## chriscalow (10 Feb 2005)

Do staff, as someone said earlier.. The regiment will be there when you get back.  Don't worry about the uniform they give you.  See the country, make some coin and gain the leadership experience.   I also think there might be some kind of bonus or something if you do staff.   I seem to remember hearing something to do with six months and rank eligibility?  

Does anyone know anything more detailed?


----------



## Jonny Boy (10 Feb 2005)

i would be parading out of toronto.  i tryed to get in the co-op program last year. they said only the york region had it running. plus this is my last year of highschool now and i was looking farwad to joining the regiment.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (10 Feb 2005)

I guess it was a wrong place at the wrong time sort of deal 

Just go to Whitehorse, then come back and join up. (as everyone else has already said)


----------



## Chang (11 Feb 2005)

do staff. i'd do staff but i don't have NSCE


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (11 Feb 2005)

You could go training support staff as long as you have gold star and CL.


----------



## Jonny Boy (11 Feb 2005)

ya i think i wiil go to white horse. you guys are right the regiment will always be there when i come back. i have heard some very niuce things about whitehorse so i am really exited.


----------



## q_1966 (12 Feb 2005)

You need to be either silver star qualified, or have passed a CLI course


----------



## q_1966 (12 Feb 2005)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> You could go training support staff as long as you have gold star and CL.



You need to be either Silver Star qualified, or pass a CLI Course and meet the age requirement for Staff and you will get the rank of Mcpl, all other ranks require NSCE. 

Note: You can get Sgt without NSCE, but only under special circumstances (getting promoted to an instucting position (i only know 2 staff last year that were lucky)


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (13 Feb 2005)

I don't know about that one Papke. At Blackdown I know for sure that at least one WO had only CL and Gold Star. Nobody started out under Sgt. but basically CL and Gold Star are usually trg support at Blackdown.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (13 Feb 2005)

Papke is referring to Vernon CSTC, where they use MCpl as a rank for support type staff.  Blackdown does not use the MCpl rank (with the exception of demotions), at Blackdown the only way someone can achieve WO without NSCE is to be the 1 WO for Training Support or possible the bands (of course there are exceptions to every rule, such as being promoted part way through the summer).


----------



## army_gurl_74 (13 Feb 2005)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> I don't know about that one Papke. At Blackdown I know for sure that at least one WO had only CL and Gold Star. Nobody started out under Sgt. but basically CL and Gold Star are usually trg support at Blackdown.



Okay... It all depends on the CSTC you go to. I know Vernon you have to have NSCE and CLI to be a Sgt or a WO and if you don't have NSCE or CLI you are a MCpl.   Someone correct me if I'm wrong, because that's what I've heard. 

Blackdown however, a lot of the Sgts in companies have gold star, but basically everyone had CLI. All of the WO's had NSCE last year except the CSM of Trg support (who was a WO). No one is a MCpl in blackdown unless they get demoted. Trg support people are Sgts. People who have anything lower then CLI and don't have NSCE will be put into trg support. However, blackdown is always understaffed no matter what so if they need to fill spaces with people who they wouldn't normally prefer they will do it. This

This past summer I was in trg support because of my qualifications (I was unable to complete NSCE last year b/c of medical complications). However, I was able to get a transfer into a basic company after the first serial even though I had not completed NSCE. 

If you are still 16 and don't have a CLI course, I'd *strongly* recommend you take the CLI course before you do staff, but if you are really keen on doing staff apply anyway.. but expect to be in trg support.


----------



## Jonny Boy (13 Feb 2005)

i dont think i really have anything to worry about for getting a WO postition at staff. i have had my NSCE for 2 years now. i have a CLI and a advanced camp so it is not a problem of me not having the right things for staff.

i know at blackdown i have known lots of staff that have not got there NSCE and lots that do not have a CLI. hell i even know people that dont have there CLI that went on an advanced camp. therer was this one PLT WO at rocky mountain in 2004 that was a CL gold star qualified cadet. it was pretty funny becouse ALL the course cadets were more qualified than him. he was the first person to attend the camp that did not have a NSCE in the 50 years the camp has been there. it mad a lot of people mad


----------



## Dave Mount (13 Feb 2005)

Take off to Whitehorse, have fun, make money and see the country.  What more could you ask for.  You are only young once.  Don't be in such a hurry to grow up.  
We can't wait to get older, then when we do we wish we had the chance for a second go around.
I didn't know about cadets while in school, I sure wish I did.  I have a blast at CSTC Blackdown. Why else would I take two weeks of my holidays to be there, not for the scenery.
Enjoy Whitehorse.  Like others have said, the Regiment will be there when you come home and you will be older and smarter.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (13 Feb 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> i dont think i really have anything to worry about for getting a WO postition at staff. i have had my NSCE for 2 years now. i have a CLI and a advanced camp so it is not a problem of me not having the right things for staff.


Anything can happen.  I know of someone that had 2 CLIs, NSCE (from 2 years ago), Leadership & Challenge, MWO at homecorps that got Sgt ... so be somewhat open minded when you go there.



			
				-Hutch- said:
			
		

> he was the first person to attend the camp that did not have a NSCE in the 50 years the camp has been there. it mad a lot of people mad


Not including some of the support staff or Advanced P&D cadets right?  I know of someone that did Advanced P&D in 2003 that still doesn't have NSCE.


----------



## Jonny Boy (14 Feb 2005)

ya i am talking about the leadership and challange, not the national p&d. also yes the support staff dont have to have NSCE but the plt WO are supposed to. i should of been more clear i guess. he was the first Plt WO in the camps history that did not have his nsce. really the support staff are there not just for the leadership and challange butr thery are also there for the P&D. the plt Wo on the other hand should have their NSCE becouse in a way they are doing the same as all there cadets. they get to do all the 6 weeks of activities while support staff get to do 2 things if they are lucky. it is supposed to be a reward camp for all the cadets that acheived there NSCE and got desent marks.


i am Hoping that i get plt WO i know that anything can happen. i ama decent instructer and having NSCE will put me in the senior Plt for staff. so all i have to do is teach some good classes and work hard and i think i should be able to get WO.  my friend (which i got higher in nsce) went for his first year of staff with one CLI got alpha WO at blackdown in 04. i am not saying i will get it i am saying that i hope i get it.


----------



## q_1966 (16 Feb 2005)

Papke said:
			
		

> You need to be either Silver Star qualified, or pass a CLI Course and meet the age requirement for Staff and you will get the rank of Mcpl, all other ranks require NSCE.
> 
> Note: You can get Sgt without NSCE, but only under special circumstances (getting promoted to an instucting position (i only know 2 staff last year that were lucky)



*Some of the Info for Vernon is wrong here
check this website for correct info
http://www.regions.cadets.forces.gc.ca/pac/support/pdf/cstc_vernon_vacancy.pdf*


----------



## McGowan (17 Feb 2005)

just got regular, just joking


----------



## mcpl_spunky (17 Feb 2005)

OK so I'm only a  Mcpl and Ive been to camp once but there is nothing like army pride I HAVE NEVER BEEN IN THE RESERVES but i have  marched on in the freedom of the city parade in Vernon . when i march on i feel proud to be doing the thing i love to do. so think of ti this way do you feel pride when you march on with you're  cadets just imagine what youlee feel when you march on with the reserves . once you march on with the reserves then you'll know that you have  accomplished allot on the last few weeks or how ever long you're training is for the reserves. when you march on you know that you deserve it , this parade is for you  and all of the other trainees that have passed training.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (17 Feb 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> I did staff and attended that camp with no NSCE. NSCE is not the end-all in cadets.



I never said it was, I know of many good cadets that never had their NSCE .... and on the flip side, some not so good cadets that do have their NSCE and/or Master Cadet.


----------



## Ltmel (1 Mar 2005)

If you've never been up north you should really go.  Most Staff cadets who get the opportunity to work in Whitehorse once would give an extremity to go back, but that's the hard part.  Apply for it, what could the harm be?  I'd hate to see you apply and not get it, sometimes getting out of region can be difficult.  If you have any questions, that could be an interesting forum.  I'm curious to see what some of the misconceptions about the camp are!


----------



## Jonny Boy (25 Mar 2005)

ok so i have done a lot of thinking and now i have decided to go to whitehorse and than instead of joining the reserves i will join the reg force.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (26 Mar 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> ok so i have done a lot of thinking and now i have decided to go to whitehorse and than instead of joining the reserves i will join the reg force.



Careful with that as you are playing with fire...

I would STRONGLY suggest you join the Reserves at one point before going Reg, as you have no experience with the environment, lifestyle and demand. Better to know whether you enjoy it before signing away 3 years of your life to something you absolutely loathe.


----------



## Jonny Boy (26 Mar 2005)

well i know allot of my officers are telling me to go reg force. the only thing i have ever been sure about my whole life is that i want to join the military. i don't have any plans for attending college because i have not been able to find any programs that i am intrested in. i think the regs would be a good move. not only to give me something to do, but also after 3 years i can see if i want to stay or leave. i know that if i don't like it than that will be 3 years of my life stuck with them. but if you think about it all the soldiers that used to get drafted to fight in wars had to fight and kill and i am pretty sure they did not want to be there.  i still have a couple of months before i really do any final decisions. so i will think about it.  some more


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (26 Mar 2005)

Food for thought.

On my BMQ/SQ we had MANY fresh faces from the Cadets who felt they were more than ready for the challenge. It is now a year passed and those who have stayed are on their DP2 course. Ask ANY one of them and they will tell you that joining the Reserves was the best thing they've done, solely because it was a huge eye opener. The most keen  (or so it appeared) recruit we had was a prior WO from the Cadets, and was released early for reasons I would rather not say. At least do your BMQ/SQ with the Reserves and do a Component Transfer. Dont be in such a hurry to get you're feet wet in the work force if you're not sure, because you could find yourself waist deep in mud and stuck there for 3 years. 

I joined the Reserves a year ago planning to make the Army my career, and Im transferring to the Regs within the year. Seems good right? For me, because I learned that it is in fact what I wish to do... Im also the ONLY one from the initial wave (around 30 recruits) that joined a year ago who is doing so, everyone has either learned they hate the Reserves and quit, or dont like it nearly enough to make it a career.

Dont be in such a rush...


----------



## Jonny Boy (27 Mar 2005)

if i join the reserves and stay at home than i will be forced to pay rent.

i see where you guys are coming from. doesn't it take a long time to transfer from the reserves to the regs though?
i just don't want to sit at home and work 2 different jobs. i have a good feeling the regs is good for me. i will think about it some more.

thanks for the advice


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Mar 2005)

Ultimately its your decision, just make sure that you're absolutely positive you're making the right one. Good luck


----------



## trajectomologist (31 Mar 2005)

I was in the same boat a few years ago.
Go to Whitehorse! You will never regret it, I guarantee it.
The reserves will be there, you can usually do your BMQ and SQ through out the school year on weekends (which means extra cash) and next summer you would probably do your trades course.
Actually come to think of it a couple of us who did staff in Whitehorse that year were joining the reserves!!


Do it kid! Whitehorse is awsome!


----------



## primer (1 Apr 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> OK here is the problem. i just went to my regiments recruiting office to get an application to join. this will be my last year in cadets and i am still able to go to one more summer.
> 
> the thing is i am supposed to go to whitehorse for staff this summer. it would be my first year as staff and my first time going to any of the territories.
> 
> ...



Have you been accepted to White horse> I have seen that there is one cadet from your unit that has been accepted (2799) Aurora_
Its a tough decision to make and one that a  Young Man should make. You will make the correct one 

Cheers


----------



## Jonny Boy (1 Apr 2005)

primer said:
			
		

> Have you been accepted to White horse> I have seen that there is one cadet from your unit that has been accepted (2799) Aurora_
> Its a tough decision to make and one that a  Young Man should make. You will make the correct one
> 
> Cheers



i am from the 337 toronto corp. i was told that my name is on the list for staff there.


----------



## primer (1 Apr 2005)

What did you apply for at White Horse


----------



## Jonny Boy (1 Apr 2005)

i applied for a Plt WO position.


----------

